
Retrospective: Stuff I built in 2018 - dvt
https://dvt.name/2019/01/06/retrospective-stuff-2018/
======
noemit
Proud of you, big brother! Not releasing is an unfounded transgression in our
software world. You build for the intrinsic joy of building, and that is why I
have always looked up to you.

